# Colnago Carbon Cranks



## scottdurand (Dec 11, 2006)

I was just curious how many other users here have the carbon Colnago crankset. I haven't ridden with mine yet but my Colnago was at the bike shop for a little while yesterday while I installed the King headset and there were people coming in drooling over my cranks. Are you pleased with the strength and feel of the cranks as much as the looks?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I considered that crank too for the nice carbon fiber weave, but I heard they are heavy. They do look massive. Do you have the actual weight on them? The listed weight (575 gms I believe) sounds optimistic for crank + rings. I think guys own them for collector purposes and don't ride it.

Instead I opted for the 2003 Record crank for my C50 build (as with the Colnago crank, wanted something exclusive). It's the first carbon crank Campy made, hand-built, with unidirectional weave. Really light for a double; the one I have comes in at 520 gms. There was a couple of them used and abused on Ebay a while back, but I was lucky to find a brand new one.


----------

